# ~를 or ~가 있다



## CalZoneP

I'm making sentences to help myself remember the different homonyms in Korean. I came across a grammar structure that I can't really wrap my head around. I know that you can say 사과가 있어 but what about 사과를 있어? The sentence I'm trying to make is "The apple doesn't have an apology", because 사과 can mean apology and apple. Would that be 사과는 사과를 없어 or 사과는 사과가 없어

In this case, what's the difference between 를 and 가?


----------



## Kross

CalZoneP said:


> Would that be 사과는 사과를 없어 or 사과는 사과가 없어


 According to 국립국어원, the government-run body in charge of the Korean language, these two examples are not correct grammatically. They recommend the following instead, "사과에는 사과의 뜻이 없어."  

source: https://twitter.com/urimal365/status/571205717199171584


----------



## CalZoneP

Kross said:


> According to 국립국어원, the government-run body in charge of the Korean language, these two examples are not correct grammatically. They recommend the following instead, "사과에는 사과의 뜻이 없어."
> 
> source: https://twitter.com/urimal365/status/571205717199171584



Thanks! That's so cool that you were able to ask 국립국어원 on twitter and they actually answered. This totally helped me. 사과에는 사과의 뜻이 없어. Although I don't quite understand the grammar.


----------



## Rance

If we break down the components:

사과에는 is an adverbial phrase meaning "at/as for apple".

사과의 뜻이 is a subject. 
뜻 is usually translated into "meaning/definition", but for this context it's more appropriate to be translated as "intention".
So "intention of apology" sounds ok.

없어 is a verb meaning "there isn't"

사과에는_______ 사과의 뜻이 __________없다

As for apple ___intention of apology __there isn't.


----------

